# Hi!



## Syed (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi! Gyus, this is Syed. Just signed up couple of days ago and still trying to figure out this great site. I'm pretty sure we'll have fun and share tons of information.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## TomoeTamara (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum and Enjoy yourself!


----------



## jkembry (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome and Happy Posting!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  What style do you study?


----------



## Syed (Jun 27, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Welcome to MT! What style do you study?


 Shotokan


----------



## seasoned (Jun 27, 2009)

Greeting, enjoy your stay.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello Syed, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

